# FS: 22-24" Electric eel (pic added) $100



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I really don't want to do this but I need his tank for my growing fly river turtle. I'm in no rush to sell him but would like him gone sooner or later. 
As many people may think Electric eels do not need a large tank. Length is more important. For example right now I have him in a 75g and there is still lots of room for him to swim around and turn etc... Eats mainly market shrimp/prawns. He also eats basa fillets. Bought from king eds.
Asking $100.

So here is a picture of him. Does not do him justice it was taken with a phone.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP. Will get pics up soon it's just that it's hard to take pics of him. Looks like your standard electric eel.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Picture added to post #1.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for Mr. unagi (that's his name)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Price reduced: $100.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump, shoot me an offer I might take it.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wow what a great deal some one jump on this


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for some sushi.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi snow, how long have you been keeping this guy? what was the size of your "unagi" when you got it? thanks.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Hi snow, how long have you been keeping this guy? what was the size of your "unagi" when you got it? thanks.


I've had him since last april. When I got him he was 16". 
If you are interested pm me. I'm open to offers.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump/.......


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..............................


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump....price is only $100 for him. Super nice looking eel.


----------

